# Need a fb registered Boer buck



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Anybody know of anyone with fb Boer bucks for sale. Good Muscle mass, has to be used to handling as I do a lot of hand breeding. 1x1 teats, good milk genetics. I'm in Ny but would consider neighbouring states.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you on Facebook? There are a few good bucks for sale in the group "Northeast Boer Goats for Sale"


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes I am. I'll look it up thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any luck in your search?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I did find a really nice buck in Connecticut for $800...but there is a few closer ones at Lynnhaven I may just buy one of them or use as stud


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm looking at a couple bucks on that fb page ...some mate baribault has for sale. Looking at outback


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/510672192295495?view=permalink&id=1114003628629012


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

This is the other group I'm looking at...let me know who looks best.
https://m.facebook.com/groups/510672192295495?view=permalink&id=1152907878071920


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I like the traditional bucklings much better than the dapple buck. They all appear thick and meaty and to have nice bone structure. Something about Dust Devil stands out to me, but, I would want to see more pictures, or see them in person to decide which one I like better though.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I like the traditionals more too. Also more money lol but I'll go big if necessary. I only have FIVE does right now though and only two big enough to be bred


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I HIGHLY recommend Nate Baribeault's herd. He is a strict culler and only keeps the best of the best as breeding animals. I just picked up two doelings from him two weekends ago. His mom runs the herd while he is at school down south and is just a pleasure.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what Nate is asking for them, but I saw the bucks in person while there, and they were very good looking. I prefer to buy older bucks and know the $800 one you mentioned in CT had also caught my eye. It is a tough investment, I can only repeat the age old "the buck is half your herd", which justifies the higher cost than does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Traditional bucks are better quality. GO with them.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Definitely like the trad bucks the best.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The traditional are way better I would go with one of them.


----------

